# Learn Pashto  Afghanistan



## DawarLodin (18 Dec 2009)

Hello
I have created more 160 Pashto video lesson which can help you learn the Pashto language.  Please let me know what you guys think.

All videos
http://www.youtube.com/learnpashto

Samples videos
http://www.youtube.com/learnpashto#p/u/187/gn4iLEhfb8g

Numbers
http://www.youtube.com/learnpashto#p/u/131/aVeZmTn53i4

Conversation
http://www.youtube.com/learnpashto#p/u/108/fgmIvnjzuLk

Command and instructions
http://www.youtube.com/learnpashto#p/u/81/uOmKSLGPas4


http://www.youtube.com/learnpashto#p/u/78/7cbqaI45tEo


----------



## Loachman (18 Dec 2009)

I can't view them from work, but I'll check them out as soon as I have the opportunity. Thanks.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Dec 2009)

Only looked at a couple of the videos, but the following thoughts occur:

First frame - might want to identify how many videos in total?
Structure - appears to be alphabetical in sequence, is that the purpose?  Most 'easy learning' guides group words by subject or function.  
Application - Do the videos give examples of common phrases as well?


----------

